# Thank You All



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

A set of chimes arrived from my spoiled maltese family. Thank you so very much.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They're beautiful Walter. I hope you think of Lucky when you listen to them. I hope you are well, I know it takes time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying: Walter the chimes are beautiful, but the reality of our little Lucky not being here hurts my heart 
I hope the chimes bring you comfort like the chimes you gave Lorin and me after Matilda's going home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge 
Last night I was thinking about my Matilda welcoming Lucky, I pray your heart heals quickly, grieving is so hard.
Hugs to you dear friend :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How did it go today playing w/the dogs, Walter?
The chimes are lovely---wish we could hear their sound. We have some in the back garden & I love their music. You are going to feel his presence each time they move.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love the chimes. A big thank you to our Marie for choosing just the perfect gift to illustrate our love for Luck and for you, Walter. I love the sounds of chimes. It feels to me like it brings a message from far away meant for our ears. I find it so soothing. Hope you'll get to send us a video of the sound these make. As others have said, I hope they bring you peace and remind you of your dear boy. :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

The chimes are very lovely and I hope they’ll bring you some comfort in this difficult time dear Walter!

My heart goes out for you! 

I hope and pray time will make your pain and grief a little bit easier. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The chimes are beautiful Walter.A perfect gift to remember your precious Lucky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone, the chimes will remind me of Luck. I hung next to the front door. 
Sandi it felt comforting to have my house covered with toys again. They pulled most of the toys out of the box. Both of them even jumped in the box looking for the perfect. We played fetch for a good hour and a half. They both needed a nap. Judy said they both slept through the night. It was for course bittersweet. Playing with them brought back memories of Luck. So there was both joy and sadness.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhhh, Marie knows how to pick out a gift! Love the chimes and that it is engraved.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The chimes are lovely. I'll be thinking of you & Lucky.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending you good thoughts this morning! I hope the wind chimes remind you of Lucky and of your Spoiled Maltese family!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

The chimes are beautiful with the engraving. Every time you hear them it will be like Lucky is whispering in your ear.
After my Mom died last year my daughter gave me a necklace of angel wings. Every time something special, like a family gathering comes up I make sure I wear it and it makes me feel like she is part of the gathering. We are actually having our annual pool party today at my nephews house and I already have my necklace on. My Mom always loved the pool party.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

The chimes are beautiful Walter. I'm sure every time you hear them making that delicate sound it will bring back memories of how much your SM family loves Lucky and you too. It still brings a tear to my eye when I think about what you must be feeling.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

The chimes are beautiful. The perfect gift for a lover of Maltese. Having Lucky’s name on them makes it even more special.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Walter - The chimes are lovely - I hope that everytime the wind blows and you hear them a wonderful happy memory of Lucky comes to mind......:heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> How did it go today playing w/the dogs, Walter?
> The chimes are lovely---wish we could hear their sound. We have some in the back garden & I love their music. You are going to feel his presence each time they move.<img src="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/wub.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":wub:" class="inlineimg" />



Here you go:

https://youtu.be/Igy5DdN9aUI


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Lovely - Thank you for sharing there wonderful sound! I also enjoy seeing your other youtube short videos of your/our special Lucky. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> The chimes are beautiful with the engraving. Every time you hear them it will be like Lucky is whispering in your ear.
> After my Mom died last year my daughter gave me a necklace of angel wings. Every time something special, like a family gathering comes up I make sure I wear it and it makes me feel like she is part of the gathering. We are actually having our annual pool party today at my nephews house and I already have my necklace on. My Mom always loved the pool party.


 Kathy - how lovely that necklace sounds. It feels like you're bringing her along with you. I had a special necklace made for my mom where the artist took pix I send her and framed each in silver.They're only about 1.5" square and rectangles. I had some from her youth all the way up to her grandchildren. They could go on or off a long chain. After she died I wore it very often. Made me think of her and her life. She's gone 20 years no an still from time to time I'll wear it. Makes me feel closer to her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> The chimes are beautiful with the engraving. Every time you hear them it will be like Lucky is whispering in your ear.
> After my Mom died last year my daughter gave me a necklace of angel wings. Every time something special, like a family gathering comes up I make sure I wear it and it makes me feel like she is part of the gathering. We are actually having our annual pool party today at my nephews house and I already have my necklace on. My Mom always loved the pool party.


I have a silver thumb print of my mother that I wear on a thin silver chain. I have never taken it off.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, thank you Walter for letting us share that sweet sound of Lucky's chimes w/you! Marie ALWAYS knows how to bring comfort in a special way.

When we were driving down to A & M last week (I always sit in the back w/the pups) I kept looking at the clouds in the sky & seeing little white angel pups. It is amazing how many are flying up there in the air---carefree & happy, some even w/smiles. I am certain Lucky is there -- again fit & healthy & enjoying watching down on you! 

Playing w/the other pups must be bitter-sweet, but it is a cathartic way of processing grief. It also brings joy to the pups---thus a double blessing.

There is much love in all of these postings---when one of us suffers, we all suffer. It is amazing that so many who have been inactive on SM for a while find their way back "home" to participate in your pain. It moves me on a deep level.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just love the sound of chimes, what a perfect gift Marie, for two who are so special to our Maltese family! Thank you Walter for sharing the sound with us, hoping it will help heal your heart to know we are all there with you and Lucky in our thoughts.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So beautiful!!
And now when the wind blows and you hear them chime...it will be Lucky singing to you ❤


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Such a loving gift. Hope it is bringing you much joy Walter. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The chimes are just beautiful! I also loved the precious little video clips of Luck :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie couldn't have chosen a better gift of remembrance of little Lucky 
You sent us beautiful chimes when our Matilda went home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, they bring me great peace every time the wind blows and I hear her chimes, I take time to remember her on busy days. You gave us peace and I know you will feel the same way. 
It's still hard to believe little Lucky isn't here:crying:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was looking over videos of him. This is one of my favorites:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my, so sweet. What a special little boy he was.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Walter, watching the video brought tears to my eyes. Lucky was such a happy boy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How on earth did he know what "open presents" means? He was so excited!

I have watched that first video so many times!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

He was so happy about getting those presents! Absolutely adorable <3.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> How on earth did he know what "open presents" means? He was so excited!
> 
> I have watched that first video so many times!


Mostly grammie Paula and Aunt Marie. Both were very generous. We alo did secret santas and I would buy him toys all the time.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love the video. I hope you are doing well Walter.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter your video is so special little Lucky reminds us of Matilda, she would get so excited when she received gifts from you and Marie 
I wish they could have met 
Little Lucky and Matilda were so smart.
I could look at this video all day, I love little Lucky


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love the video and Luck's excitement at his new surprise!! I have to say that all I have to remember our dogs growing up are some faded b&w grainy ones. With video and the great shots our phones give us we're so "rich" with beautiful photos to strengthen the memories. :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a smart boy! And so cute with the topknot.
I am glad that you have videos of your little buddy. Hope you are doing well Walter. Still thinking of you.


----------

